# Respiratory issue?



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got an 8 week old female (no name yet so please help!) and I am concerned about a respiratory infection. She was licking her nose a bit the 1st 2 days, I don't know if the.little sniffing noises she occasionally makes are sneezes?? How do you know when its time to take her to the vet? I don't notice any mucus and the nose licking seems to be less today...I do have her on aspen and I know her owner used yesterdays news..I also know fleece is recommended but I'm not sure what to do. Do I just cut fleece blankets or buy fleece fabric and cut it to fit the cage? I know my questions are all over the place...most important is how do I know if she needs to go to the vet? She is the sweetest hedgehog ever! Will cuddle and snuggle during the day and loves her playtime at night! I am in love and possibiy over cautious?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Also want to add that her whole room is approximately 79° she is plenty warm

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep on eye on her activity levels and food/water intake. If these continue to be okay I would give her a few days to adjust. Switching to fleece will likely help. Some hedgies have allergies or get sniffs from the dustiness of shavings. Watch for excessive nose licking or sneezing. You'll know sneezing when you hear it, trust me.

As for fleece liners. Some of us buy fleece and cut to fit cage floor, you'll want to have multiple layers for absorbency. Read through this forum if you want to tackle making your own viewtopic.php?f=8&t=8425&p=71538&hilit=fleece+liner+template#p71538
Or your other option is to buy them. Tranquills (http://www.etsy.com/shop/tranquills?ga_ ... t=handmade) makes liners in all kinds of colors and patterns. Note: At the top of Tranquills Etsy page there is a coupon code for 25% off.

Another little note, I buy white liners only as it allows me to better monitor pee color. This is personal preference but it gives me peace of mind to know Marvin is hydrated and makes UTIs easier to spot early.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If she sneezes it'll be alot like when a kitten sneezes, not very loud but their head will kind of bob. Try taking her off the Aspen and see if it makes any difference, alot of time its just from the dust of the shavings. Is she eating and drinking good? still running on her wheel?


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes she is eating and drinking good, she seems happy and playful. I will get the fleece liners and watch her closely. Thanks so much for the advice. Anyone have some good girl names? Ive had her 3 days now and need a name soon...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## martisar (Nov 8, 2011)

I always liked the name Rosemary. My baby came to me with the name Petunia.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Ha! Petunia is a cute name. I thought about Flower and Tulip but ultimately ended up naming her Biscuit.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

Try switching bedding, I like carefresh personally, it seems to be low dust and doesn't seem to get stuck to as many things as the shavings did when I used them.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyone seems to think fleece is the best, especially to prevent mites. I just don't get it why there has to be so much sewing involved. I don't have a sewing machine. My cage is made from 2 clear plastic tubs connected by a tube so she can go back and forth...can't I just layer fleece blankets on the bottom of the cages or buy a bunch of fleece fabric and cut it to fit and layer it? I don't understand why sewing needs to be involved....is it because she might dig underneath layers to go to the bathroom?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sewing is involved in order to get a layer on the inside that is absorbant.
If you don't want to do any sewing or buy liners, you can just go to Wal Mart or Joanns, get some fleece by the yard (trust me, it's cheaper), a bottle of fragrance-free detergent, and cut to size. You may have to put two layers because plastic is cold, and you'd need something to absorb the urine.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

So how abiut I do what you said and buy a bunch of fleece at Joanne's and layer it with those potty pads for puppies underneath or in between? Would that work?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

The puppy pads are not supposed to be so safe for hedgies (do a search here to get info on that) 

Just cut the fleece to size and use a few layers...make where it goes a potty area with a tray to help with any mess.


----------

